# anyone having natural cycle FET?



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there

as the title says really? 

just a bit worried that doing it this way i dont have the help of the meds, for example, i dont know if lining thick enough, are the ovulation tests sticks working properly, when i have ovulated am i good enough to go! never worried about this last time but now i am.


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

applecrumble - I'm having my 1st natural FET and have transfer tomorrow! I'm like you and a bit worried that it seems to be a bit 'blind' ie no meds, no scans to check lining. I went to clinic on Mon when I detected surge to have bloods and they said transfer would be thurs(today) then when I phoned back they changed it to Fri. I'm worried it will be too long after surge.
Do you know if your supposed to have ovulated before the transfer or not??

good luck with your treatment x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hi scotchie

oooo how exciting!!!!!! good luck for tomorrow!

thats how i feel, when i had the last FET i never even went in to have bloods done...do you know what they are testing for? 

it all depends on when you ovulated, which in answer to your question yes you need to ovualte before transfer, so i take it that is what they are testing for, also depends on what day your embies were frozen? if i can remember right, my last fet, i surged on the monday and they ET on the friday also, but with not testing at all done. 

good luck!!


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that. My embies were frozen on day 2. The bloods were for LH levels just to check the OPK was right I assume.  

I've seen loads of posts from girls having 'natural ' FET but with some medication. I guess each clinic does it their own way.


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello, mind if I join?

I'm just waiting for   then expected to have ET some point mid to late feb. This is my first FET so like you feels weird to not be loaded up with meds, my clinic don't even do progesterone support after transfer as your body knows what to do. What about yours?

Regarding ET after ov its important to remember that when egg ferts naturally it takes a few days to travel down follopian tube so I guess clinics try to mimic that time frame. 

I only have 3 to defrost so at mo just hoping they thaw ok.

Lots of luck xxxx


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, That makes sense about the egg travelling down and the time frame. I won't be getting progesterone support either so I hope my body does know what to do!!

 for a positive outcome for us all x


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

It's so hard to trust your body to do the right thing when it constantly lets you down.

Is anyone doing accupunture as well? I did that on my last IVF and I got a positive.......might have been coincidence? It is costly though, wonder if money better put aside for fresh go if this doesn't work. I also had assisted hatching which they do at my clinic now for all FETs, anyone else having this? My clinic say that outer shell can be tougher after freezing and they believe it can help embryo implant/get to blasto?

Sarah x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there.

yer they try to put embryo back in the time when they think i would ahve got there naturally! a lot of luck is involved in this process isnt it!!! 

as for the med support afterwards, on my first go i didnt have any as like a natual cycle your body should know what to do, this time how ever tho i will be getting support as my AF arrives days before OTD (Ive never got to OTD on any of my cycles) so hoping that this could help!!! 

as for the accupunture, i have never tried it, but im a little worried about it, as when i found out about it he said that he would do it once before ET and then on day of ET, and that worries me a little as i dont know how my body will react to it if its not used to it and may do more harm than good! seeing we dont have that much money i think that for us the money saved can go to a fresh cycle (hoping may not need to go for fresh cycle). 

i have one embryo Rah, so hoping that thaws ok to!!!


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I am SO glad I found this thread!! It is great reading about people in the same situation.I am testing twice daily for LH surge at the mo - and if it happens today or tomorrow then I can't go ahead as clinic closed on Sundays. I am feeling so anxious as I expected LH by now - and got stressed it would be today. They say test once a day and the tests say first morning urine is fine - and so if I get a negative tomorrow morning and then surge later in day (which is when you usually do) then I'm going to tell them I detected it Saturday first thing so I can have transfer on Tuesday. If I wasn't so eager to pee on sticks and only tested in the morning then this is what would have happened anyway and I'd be none the wiser. It is all so unpredictable and I hate it!! I actually preferred having to do jabs as then the clinic were controlling my body! And then it is the wait to see if the embies survive - I have 2 one day embies and so they will grow them on for a day. Sorry for me me me post but I am really on edge today about it all. I am even paranoid that I've already surged before they told me to test as I feel like I've got PMT and I have less egg white stuff than a few days ago. ARGH!! I tried acu with my fresh cycle- but this time I've not done anything particularly special apart from no alcohol and taking Pregnacare - and I'm going to carry on as normal after transfer. I have no bloods taken at all and so I don't know how they can tell if they are putting them back at the right time as everyone ov's at different time after LH surge. It can't matter that much - as long as you have ovulated?? Also - does anyone know if embies from the same batch are likely to be of similar quality? I had 6 embies originally (out of 11 eggs), 2 were grade 2 and were transferred,  2 were Grade 3 and considered not suitable for freezing ( I wished they had been frozen though). The other 2 were frozen before they divided and so I have no idea what quality they are. Most people I read about on FF seem to have Grade 1 embies! I feel quite overwhelmed by it all today. Good luck to you all for whatever stage you are at. Thanks God for FF! x


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Bless you Rachel, I feel your anxiety. How have things progressed?
I am waiting for AF  but still no show, did PG test just in case, BFN. have had a little blood but not what I'd call a Period. Its my first month off Clomid after 5 months on Maybe thats messed things up. If still no show tomorrow think I will ring clinic. Got accupuncture booked for Monday. Hope I've not left it too late. £33 a go so not cheap but feel it helped last time.

How is everyone else?

Applecrumble, wishing your frostie strength to survive the thaw

Scotchie, how did transfer go? Thinking of you on 2ww xxx

Will post again soon, hope to see some updates


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Well - end of the cycle for me already. They thawed our 2 precious day 1 embies yesterday and neither survived. Feel so upset and a bit in shock. Can't believe it. I was ready for disappointment after 2ww - but I really expected at least one to survive. Good luck to you all with your FETs     x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

oh rachel, im so so so sorry hun   .  its hard isnt it, you think you would have a least got to 2ww, im so sorry to hear that your embies didnt make it.

i only have one, so my chances of it thawing arent great.


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Rachel, so sorry. It's awful to fall at such an early hurdle. I'm scared the same will happen, but deep down you at least want a chance for them to implant, even if it's BFN. What is the next step for you guys? does it feel as awful as a negative? ......if that makes any sense.

Very much thinking of you honey xxxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks both. I suppose it felt worse than my bfn's as I hadn't mentally prepared myself and it was a sudden shock. We are going to have 1 more fresh cycle and hopefully any resulting FETs - then that is it for us. We weren't even supposed to be having another go, but a while ago we decide we'd give ourselves a fighting chance and have one more if the FET failed. So glad dh agreed to that or I would just be a wreck now!

Good luck to you all - really hope you get your precious 2009 bundles xxx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Stay strong. It's hard to plan numbers of goes cos you don't know how your going to feel after each. Glad you and DH are on the same page. Hope clinic don't keep you waiting too long for your fresh cycle. Bet you just want to get on xxxxxxxxx Don't be a stranger, will be looking out for your BFP announcement in the next 6 months!!!!!!!!


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Just thought i'd let you know its a BFN for us. Af arrived yesterday. Will try another FET this cycle. Good luck to you all.xx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh Scotchie that sucks so much. You've had a pretty tough ride so far. Can't believe your going again next cycle, guess there's no point wasting time though.

I had first accupuncture yesterday, hoping it might make a difference. Scan on Friday to check lining etc then see where we go. Still anxious about thawing but hope it's a hurdle we get over......and that lining thickens etc as it's nat cycle.

Stay strong

lots of love and best wishes


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Rah, I really feel I need to carry on to have something to focus on. Due date of first pregnancy is fast approaching and while any subsequent pregnancy won't make up for my loss I feel I may be able to cope better if I were pg again, if that makes sense?

Hope your accupuncture goes well and I wish you all the best with your treatment.


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

I totally understand, women can't forget dates, no matter how much we wish we could. Really hope you don't have to experience any more heart break on your journey to become a mummy.

I feel incredibly greedy as I have my little man and am trying again, although it wasn't without heartache. 

The accupuncture was really good but I had a freaky dream that night about psychotic white cats that I had to massacre........what the hell is that about. Amateur Dream analysts are welcome to offer thier translations!!!!!!!!

Applecrumble, where are you? You ok? x


----------



## applecrumble (Jan 22, 2009)

hello everyone, 

scotchie my love   so sorry to hear this, but good new about starting fresh cycle  . 

Rah how weird about the cat dream, not nice!!!! maybe it was the acupunture that set that off! hope you dont have any more like that!!!! 

well....i go in (hopefully fingers crossed if my little ice baby thaws  ) tomorrow!  ovulation surge was on tuesday day 15, and i have to phone tomorrow at 10 to see if s/he has thawed, please please please. my one and only ice baby.  hoping to be PUPO on to pregnant and was implated on valentines day.  i am wishing soooo much.

Rah, i asked about scans and that for my nat cycle, but they said they dont do them, which means i dont know if my lining is alright or not, just going in blind so to speak. wish they did check for those things.


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Applecrumble, fantastic news that your embie survived. Gives me hope. Sending you lots of           

I have scan tomorrow to check lining and follicle growth. On Friday lining was only 4mm and follicle 9mm. Haven't done surge test yet........scan lady got up my nose a bit. New recruit and talked to me like I was an idiot. Hope they are not leaving it too late for me to test as haven't yet. Think I'm a day 19 ovulator anyway so hope that's right. More news tomorrow.

Thinking of you on the  

Hope everyone else holding up ok xx


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

Just to let you know that only 1 embie survived but lost a cell overnight rather than divided. I have opted to not have it transfered as the odds are terrible and I couldn't face the wait.

Am going for a fresh cycle when AF arrives xxxxxx


----------



## cwsg (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi I'm having a controlled natural IVF cycle in a couple o weeks, my first IVF.

Which clinic's are you all at, I didn't know that other clinics offered this apart from Create Health care

best wishes

Cwsg


----------

